

My take on long distance cycling BibShorts - yuvaraman
https://medium.com/@redwhite_apparel/the-redwhite-bibshorts-80777e28880b

======
hari_sem3
How would this work with events like Tour de France? Wouldn't there be
excessive sweating?

~~~
yuvaraman
excessive sweating isn't an issue at all. The fabrics used throughout the
cyclewear industry have undergone significant developments as recently as 5
years ago.

The main principle is "moisture wicking" , where sweat is pulled away from the
skin towards the outer layer of the fabrics where they evaporate, keeping you
dry.

Our main fabric supplier, MITI, has been in this game since the early 20th
century and they are always at the forefront of fabric technology. We are
currently enjoying the advantage of "trickle down tech" where fabric
technology that was currently only available on the really expensive BibShorts
are now available at a lower cost - largely due to economies of scale and
process efficiency.

